# Cream/Lotion eye makeup remover?



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 16, 2005)

Any suggestions/recommendations on a cream or lotion eye makeup remover...any brands will do?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 16, 2005)

I know MAC has a cold cream cleanser, you may also want to look into the basic Pond's Cold Cream... super cheap and effective.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 16, 2005)

Avon has a nice one!  i got it for $1.99 back in June.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

Clinique gentle eye makeup remover is a nice one, great for when I can't be bothered using cleansing oil, or have not too much eye makeup on.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 17, 2005)

The Body Shop Camomile Eye Make-up Remover is the best! It even takes off waterproof mascara with ease and it helps moisturise my eye area also.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome!! Thanks so much, I made a list and am going to try them all!!! Thanks, you guys rock!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 19, 2005)

Just an update, I got the Pond's Cold creme and I love it! It's great for the end of the day when I'm taking all my makeup off before bed! It leaves my eyes feeling lush and moisturized, not overworked or rubber!!!
I'm also getting the AVON lotion to try!!
Thanks again for all the recommendations!!!

XOXO


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm, I ran out of my clinique mu remover... so i ran to wal-mart to pick up another.  I got Alamay Dual Phase eye make up remover, and i would have to say that it is the NASTIEST feeling thing i have ever put on my eye. If i was smarter i would have chosen one that was oil free but it didnt cross my mind that my face would feel like it was saturated in lard. Grrrr.... it upset me! I wish i would have readthis earlier.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Just an update, I got the Pond's Cold creme and I love it! It's great for the end of the day when I'm taking all my makeup off before bed! It leaves my eyes feeling lush and moisturized, not overworked or rubber!!!
I'm also getting the AVON lotion to try!!
Thanks again for all the recommendations!!!

XOXO_

 
that cold cream is AMAZING. sometimes my skin is very dry/sensitive and i don't feel like using a water type of makeup remover, so i use the cold cream. it moisturizes soooo well!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_that cold cream is AMAZING. sometimes my skin is very dry/sensitive and i don't feel like using a water type of makeup remover, so i use the cold cream. it moisturizes soooo well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG does it! My eyes feel so soft and not at all greasy! I don't think I'll ever use anything else!!!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 1, 2005)

100% percent PONDS!!! MY little sis treats her skin sooooo bad, but this makes up for it!!


----------

